# Pulmonologist, Dr. Richard Le on Vaping



## Alex (23/6/15)

* Pulmonologist, Dr. Richard Le on Vaping *
by Joey Kayo on June 23, 2015




Recorded May 2014.

This is an interview with Dr. Richard Le, M.D., F.C.C.P. In other words, he’s a pulmonologist, a doctor who specializes in treating lung conditions. Many of his patients are smokers suffering from COPD and other smoking related illnesses.

I visited him on his day off at his home office in Anaheim, CA. He asked me if I wanted him to put on his “doctor’s outfit” for the interview. I told him it would look good for the video, so he did.

I asked him what he thought of vaping and whether he recommends it for patients looking to quit smoking. From a legal perspective, he is only allowed to recommend products which are FDA approved. That said, he cannot stop his patients from trying vaping as an alternative cessation device. He does recommend they try approved methods first. If those products fail, he says they can try vaping.

Chantix, which he recommends to patients, has a 14% success rate after 6 months of use. Also, Chantix can cause users to have suicidal tendencies. There are reports of actual suicides linked directly to the use of Chantix. It’s unfortunate that he is mandated to only recommend approved methods. The silver lining is that it is possible for the FDA to withdraw approval for certain drugs found to be harmful. It’s also possible that vapor products will be FDA approved in the future. Maybe doctors will be able to recommend vaping instead.

I am thankful that he would take the time to do this interview with me. Most doctors are not as open about their personal opinions about vaping. It is a risk with no reward. Unlike the big pharmaceutical companies, we do not offer kickbacks to doctors for promoting our products. Having spoken with Dr. Le, I don’t think that would affect his decisions anyway.

Thank you Dr. Le for practicing medicine with integrity. Too bad the system does not allow more of that.

Original video on the United Vapers Network YouTube Channel

source: http://vapervision.com/videos/pulmonologist-dr-richard-le-on-vaping/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

